# delivering a baby in australia on PR status



## manisha (Oct 6, 2009)

hi i am 18 weeks pregnant having a PR valid upto 2012, want to deliver my baby in australia.....can anyone guide me about the hospital expenses etc . will my delivery costs be covered under MEDICARE??


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

manisha said:


> hi i am 18 weeks pregnant having a PR valid upto 2012, want to deliver my baby in australia.....can anyone guide me about the hospital expenses etc . will my delivery costs be covered under MEDICARE??


Hi Manisha

I am a midwife in Brisbane, do you have permenant residency, because you state only until 2012. I thought if you have it then its not for a set period of time? Anyway if you have medicare it will cover the costs, but you will be seen under the public healthcare system in maternity and as far as i know it will not cost you anything. You will still get the same expert care only without the private room, choice of Dr etc. Hope this helps ellisa


----------



## manisha (Oct 6, 2009)

hi ellisa

thanks a lot for yr prompt reply. ya we have PR valid upto jan 2012 as they give you initially for 5 yrs. we are planning to move there in sept preferably to brisbane. can you pls advise me some good hospitals in brisbane that are preferably close to furnished apartments and shopping mall.

thanks once again.[



Hi Manisha

I am a midwife in Brisbane, do you have permenant residency, because you state only until 2012. I thought if you have it then its not for a set period of time? Anyway if you have medicare it will cover the costs, but you will be seen under the public healthcare system in maternity and as far as i know it will not cost you anything. You will still get the same expert care only without the private room, choice of Dr etc. Hope this helps ellisa[/QUOTE]


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Ellisa

PR is permanent but you are only allowed to travel on a PR visa for 5 years - after that you need to apply for citizenship or return resident visa to leave and return to Australia. 

Regards,
Karen


----------

